# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball



## tomkalina (Jan 10, 2011)

Awarded an AM/AOS by the Chicago JC last Saturday. The clonal name is `Cherry Bomb', and it's the second award to this grex. Horizontal Natural Spread = 8.6 cm, Petal Width 2.6 cm. The flowering growth was pretty small at 16", so I think the best is still to come for this clone. Enjoy......


----------



## John M (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations, Tom!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom! You're slowly killing me with those beauties unavailable in Canada. Why don't you come visit us in Quebec and bring some of your beautiful plants along. :smitten:


----------



## Wendelin (Jan 10, 2011)

Perfect name! I love the colour!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 10, 2011)

that is great,we could use some of those here in Ont also.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, nice deep colour!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2011)

oke: Alberta too, please.

Maybe you just better do a cross-country tour....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats on the award.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty sure Sam Tsui has CITES for these and can deliver at one of the shows he attends in Montreal or Toronto. He might add something to the plant cost for paperwork/ phyto's/delivery etc. but the plants should still be fairly reasonable in price. 


Thanks!


----------



## John M (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom, are you saying that Sam has his own; but, same crosses available; or, are you saying that Sam can bring YOUR plants when he comes to Canada?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful, Tom -- congratulations!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 10, 2011)

Marvelous! Fabulous!!! Perfect!! I need one (or 2 or 3...)



John M said:


> Tom, are you saying that Sam has his own; but, same crosses available; or, are you saying that Sam can bring YOUR plants when he comes to Canada?




I know that Sam Tsui can bring plants from other growers to custumers in Canada. Actually, he will do it for me in a few months.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations Tom. I think Fox Valley Fireball is a superb cross and I can't believe only two have been awarded.

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful color and shape!!!! Congrats.!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent clone Tom! Congrats!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Jan 11, 2011)

Very very nice! The colour is superb.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw Sam yesterday and I'm fairly certain he can deliver Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball seedlings in Canada legally, but it's best to contact him directly if you're interested in ordering to make sure.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful! If I could only get Phrags to bloom....


----------



## jblanford (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!! That looks great Tom, congrats on the award.... Jim.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> I saw Sam yesterday and I'm fairly certain he can deliver Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball seedlings in Canada legally, but it's best to contact him directly if you're interested in ordering to make sure.



From where? This one is not listed on his website, unless he has a different list for Canada?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 14, 2011)

Kevin,

He may not have enough of them to list on his website. It's best to send him an email w your request.

Thanks,


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2011)

I did. He said he has to get them from you (fox valley) and add 20% to the price.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

Where there's a will there's a way. [and relatives]


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2011)

Kevin - I think the 20% is for documentation and packing. If he's gotten them from me, then the breeding is the same as our website i.e (Barbara LeAnn `Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS).


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, that is what the 20% is for. Is there a way you could have him sell some through his business, so he doesn't have to add your paperwowrk costs - it would all be under his?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2011)

Kevin,

The 20% upcharge is for costs that he incurs getting the plants, as well as the documents, phyto., plus his packing and delivering the plants.


----------



## koshki (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous and small! I NEED one of those!


----------

